# Man Kills 1175 Rats With Slingshot



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=1229636
Can we get him on the forums?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

So that's 13 a day average.I guess if there are a few together its easy to catch one.but still cool contest I thought.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is Beautiful.

Malaysia - A MALAYSIAN man earned almost 3000 ringgit ($A1000) and the title of best rat catcher by killing 1175 of the rodents in three months with a slingshot.

The council in the northern city of Kota Bahru offered residents 1 ringgit ($0.35) for each rat they killed as part of a campaign to eradicate the vermin. At the end of the three-month campaign, 43-year-old labourer Ismail Hamzah had presented the council with 1,175 rat carcasses - the vast majority of the 1922 total handed in, the New Straits Times newspaper reported today. Ismail was paid the bounty for each rat and a first prize bonus of 1500 ringgit ($530), the paper reported.

Ismail said he hunted rats and shot them with pebbles from a slingshot made from a block of wood and rubber from a wheel tube from his son's bicycle.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for liking it,I thought I would get flak for posting it to be honest.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

*It's ok... I can get another bike.*


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thats the job I need! Have to talk to my city council

but afraid someone here wouldnt like me killing rats with a slingshot? hahahaha!

Fwv2

Interesting post!! thanks!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting post!

SMS


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats cool getting paid to do his hobby


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just think what this guy could do with some decent bands and consistent lead ammo!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

R.E.S.P.E.C.T


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Shoot I want to move there and give him a hand. LOL Happy days, rats to shoot and getting paid to do it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshot hunter/poacher/vermin controller of the year nominee


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Just goes ta show: It don't pay ta be a dirty rat!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the cool post, someone needs to get this dude on the forum or sure!


----------

